# MK6 build(airlift XLs with autopilot) many pics.



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

So my good friend Fuzzy(the fuzzy one) and I got to tackle this beast this past weekend. some of you may know the owner is Kyle(eff bags, how ironic). Went really well, got the whole thing done in like 11 hours total thanks to Fuzzys awesome garage. 

setup:
airlift XL front and rears
dual viair 400c pumps
5 gallon 10 port skinny tank
autopilot with 145psi ecu
airlift manifolds
all 3/8ths line

Fuzzy got a jump on things before i got out of work saturday night and had the wheels off and his old H&Rs already out of the car



















Then the front struts:










Once that was done i started looking over the wiring, this was the first time ive done a 2 pump autopilot setup so the relay wiring was pretty backwards from what i was used to. with the supplied diagram for adding a second compressor it was pretty straight forward.










We pretty much called it a night after that, knowing we had all day sunday.

Next was building the frame and assembling the management components so after a quick trip to home depot we returned.










went with a pretty basic frame setup, leaving plenty of room in the middle, and we built the sides high enough to be level the with the top of the ports. This way once he decides on how he wants to do the false floor cover itll maximize trunk floor space.





































while i was messing with that^ Fuzzy was working on the rears. the last couple mk5 setups we had done we used a few different methods to remove the spring nipples, none of which were that fast, or neat. Fuzzy had the idea of a hole saw, which turned out to be great. the size we used was 2 1/8" I believe. Came out clean and went much quicker than our previous encounters with the XL rears




























and the rear bags bolted in



















Kyle(the owner) also provided us with 3/8th bulkhead unions for the trunk floor to which was sweet. something id def like to add in my own car










Only thing i didnt get pics of was the controller. my brain was pretty melted by then and pictures were the last thing on my mind. Ill see if fuzzy has one to add. its installed in the ash tray area, we cut down the controller mount to sit to the left of the cigarette lighter and put a small block of wood under it to get the height right.

at that point we were done, took it off the lift, did the controller test cycle.





































and the first drive went perfectly










car is going back to Kyle tomorrow, hope he enjoys it!


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

i know i enjoyed it!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Dope stuff!


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

That looks fantastic. How does it ride? 

Motivation for me to get a real job.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

nice! just finished mk6 too. glad to know it will go lower once i remove the spacers. seems to be sitting on tires


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

nice shots duder and thanks to you and fuzzy for banging this thing out in a day :thumbup:

high five to will and rali for hooking up the quality service and parts :beer:

cant wait to get this back and start in on the wheels and other items


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks great man! Have any pics of the finished trunk setup?


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

any issues with the bag rubbing the rear control arm?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kyle / Jon, the rear kit came the new style 'indexing washers' correct? I'm talking about the billet washers with the step down to hold the rear bags in center of the control arm, please make sure you have those installed and not the flat washers. 

Call us if you have any questions :beer:


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Kyle / Jon, the rear kit came the new style 'indexing washers' correct? I'm talking about the billet washers with the step down to hold the rear bags in center of the control arm, please make sure you have those installed and not the flat washers.
> 
> Call us if you have any questions :beer:


nope. i was actually gonna call you for some but been busy at work. i need em!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PM'ed :beer:


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> PM'ed :beer:


PM box is full. Thanks again Will :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice work to all hands involved


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Eff Bags said:


> PM box is full. Thanks again Will :thumbup:


Sorry about that, all clear now


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

excellent :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

I told him about the washer when we finished the car up that way they dont rub, but these dont rub at all the way they are now


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome post guys, and Will is just freakin badass as is... These are the kind of post I like to see.


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Awesome post guys, and Will is just freakin badass as is... These are the kind of post I like to see.


true story. already have a tracking number for the indexing washers. dude is legit :thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Awesome post guys, and Will is just freakin badass as is... These are the kind of post I like to see.


get us more cars and well keep pumping them out


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Eff Bags said:


> true story. already have a tracking number for the indexing washers. dude is legit :thumbup:


let me kno when they come in and ill give you a tip on installing them


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

dam there is some many mixed reviews on the washer "fix". To the installers(fuzzy), are the rear control arms the same as the MKVs? I think they are...I guess im gonna install and see if it rubs, if it does I will modd accordingly. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Absolutely awesome! and once again mad props to Will. He also helped me out last friday.. got me a new water pump shipped the day of.. Great customer service!

Nice work!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea the rear setup was identical to a 5


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## hundreddollarbills (May 15, 2007)

props on the job. Looks sick :thumbup:

now where can I buy these indexing washers you speak of ? I am on the verge of installing the same system in my mk6 tdi and would rather run those than have my control arms machined out.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

hundreddollarbills said:


> props on the job. Looks sick :thumbup:
> 
> now where can I buy these indexing washers you speak of ? I am on the verge of installing the same system in my mk6 tdi and would rather run those than have my control arms machined out.


in order to run the XL rear bags you will need to cut the lip out of the bottom of the control arm either way. the indexing washer just prevents the bag from moving on the bottom so it doesnt rub on the control arm. Where ever you got your setup from should be able to get the indexing washers for you also


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

you mean the nipple right? when i think of lip i think of the ring around where the bag sits around the top of the control arm


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

laramie1pt8t said:


> you mean the nipple right? when i think of lip i think of the ring around where the bag sits around the top of the control arm


the 10th and 11th photos show where you need to cut the top nipple and where you need to cut the control arms


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

blue bags said:


> the 10th and 11th photos show where you need to cut the top nipple and where you need to cut the control arms


can the nipple be welded back to go stock? not that I ever will.


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> can the nipple be welded back to go stock? not that I ever will.


Thought you were swapping all the components to the R when it comes? But yes, if the nipples are cut right they can be welded back on.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Eff Bags said:


> Thought you were swapping all the components to the R when it comes? But yes, if the nipples are cut right they can be welded back on.


That's the plan if I trade the GTI but I've already had people ask about buying the GTI as is when I get the R. That's good news though I think I'll cut them like yours.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

if you did them with a hole saw like we did this time around i dont see why not. they came off 1 piece pretty clean


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

blue bags said:


> if you did them with a hole saw like we did this time around i dont see why not. they came off 1 piece pretty clean


yeah I'm going to go that route. it looks really clean. if I was in new england I probably would have you guys do it.


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

Great work! Car looks awesome.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome write up


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

johnnyR32 said:


> yeah I'm going to go that route. it looks really clean. if I was in new england I probably would have you guys do it.


road trip up, we can have you on the back on the raod in about a day


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the fuzzy one said:


> road trip up, we can have you on the back on the raod in about a day


indeed :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> road trip up, we can have you on the back on the raod in about a day





blue bags said:


> indeed :thumbup:


Might have to. Install looks so clean.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

there are a few cheap hotels in town come up on a saturday and leave sunday afternoon


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looks great


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> there are a few cheap hotels in town come up on a saturday and leave sunday afternoon


Yeah I think I'll do that. My stuff is coming this week so I'll make sure I have everything and get some of those bulkhead unions you used and figure out a weekend that works.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

yea send me a pm when your ready and we can talk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> yea send me a pm when your ready and we can talk


Alright thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Will be starting in on the false floor tomorrow and installing the indexing washers that Will sent.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

fast and clean install.....cant wait for new wheels on the 6...


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

Damn, that does look good.. maybe the mark6 will slowly grow on me if more and more start popping up like this.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Was the frame notched? It looks fairly low if that is the case. :thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

It is notched just not done large enough so it doesn't lay frame on the pass side but its fairly close


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Eff Bags said:


> Will be starting in on the false floor tomorrow and installing the indexing washers that Will sent.


 With the skinny Tank and everything in the hatch, How high did you have to raise the floor?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

we used 1x6's so about 5.75 is what they actually measure out to. 
after he made the cover it looks like this


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like you guys do some quality work..:thumbup:


----------



## csvdub05 (Aug 22, 2008)

i noticed the lines coming through the metal of the car had some sort of screw on it.

I drilled holes for the lines to go out, do you know if anyone makes rubber bushings to kinda hols and the lines and plug the holes? ill take a picture tomorrow


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

csvdub05 said:


> i noticed the lines coming through the metal of the car had some sort of screw on it.
> 
> I drilled holes for the lines to go out, do you know if anyone makes rubber bushings to kinda hols and the lines and plug the holes? ill take a picture tomorrow


http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/BULKHEAD-UNION.html


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

white pepper said:


> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/BULKHEAD-UNION.html


:thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

very clean install


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

In the picture with the fronts in, it looks like the wheel well liners are still in. Did you guys take those out? If not, is the car hanging up on those at all? :beer:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

im not sure if kyle has taken them out since, but simple tweaks like that we usually leave up to the owner to decide unless they ask us to in advance. this was also done in january, and it was like the second mk6 i had even seen in person so i didnt want to start ripping parts off it unless asked haha


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Fender liners are still in and dont ever get hung up :thumbup:


----------



## csvdub05 (Aug 22, 2008)

white pepper said:


> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/BULKHEAD-UNION.html


very nice!!! thank you!


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice! Did you cut them at all? Do you know how much space you have, like could I put mine back in and not hang up with 17s? After I took them out, I noticed that they really do cut out a lot of road noise.


----------



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

i always thought there would be issues with the life of the compressors if they weren't sitting flat?


----------

